# How to make a jig to rout small pieces?



## ezachary (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a project that requires 1/8 inch 45degree camfer on some very small pieces of wood. I would like to know if someone has made a jig to do this safely.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Exactly what size and shape are these "very small pieces" This will make a definitive answer possible.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just one or two ways,the Safety Small Parts Holder

MLCS Safety Accessories

OR THIS is the cheap way
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Hand-Screw/G8063
http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Hand-Screw/G8064

===



ezachary said:


> I have a project that requires 1/8 inch 45degree camfer on some very small pieces of wood. I would like to know if someone has made a jig to do this safely.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

ezachary said:


> I have a project that requires 1/8 inch 45degree camfer on some very small pieces of wood. I would like to know if someone has made a jig to do this safely.


WoodSmith has a small parts Jig, The TV WoodSmith show has a WEB page where they have a lot of free downloads of patterns they use on there show.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bjbethke said:


> WoodSmith has a small parts Jig, The TV WoodSmith show has a WEB page where they have a lot of free downloads of patterns they use on there show.


Hey Bill - I like that jig. Beats the one I made, I think from a Wood mag plan.:dance3:


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hey Bill - I like that jig. Beats the one I made, I think from a Wood mag plan.:dance3:


Hi that pattern was from Episode 409: Router Jigs & Accessories, WoodShop TV show. They have other patterns to work with a router.

Free Woodworking Plans, Downloads and Videos - Woodsmith Shop

I have the DVD of the Wood Magazine issue 001 to 202, lots of nice patterns there too.
BJB


----------

